# Lee Valley winding "sticks"



## MikeW (25 May 2005)

Ok all you late night (ok, so it's only 6:45 pm here) hand tool aficionados. Here's a link to a new tool from LV found on another forum:

http://www.leevalley.com/home/temprl/winding.jpg

So what ya think? Worth the about $20 US? Think they should be changed? Let Rob know...Oh Rob...

I'll start. 

While having one surface ribbed as it looks in the cad image, Rob, make sure the lines are in sensible increments to help identify from the glance how off the surfaces are to be corrected. Maybe 1mm, 1/8 or something the eye can see at about a 6' distance apart.

Also, on the back sides of the sighting edges, please don't have a polished surface as it appears in the cad image. The reflections from behind can be disconcerting--not to mention the light reflection back to the eyes.

Also, a question Rob. How accurate will the winding sticks be machined?


----------



## Chris Knight (25 May 2005)

Mike,
Thanks for the link. I like the storage solution for them, very neat.


----------



## Noel (25 May 2005)

Yes, nice storage but on first glance I thought they were a pair carpet grippers or those weather stop extrusions you find under your front door!!?? At least they won't be changing shape on a regular basis due to humidity etc. Good idea.

Noel


----------



## wizer (25 May 2005)

yes, so er what is a winding stick?


----------



## Noel (25 May 2005)

Here you go:
http://www.shavings.net/WINDING.HTM

Noel


----------



## Alf (25 May 2005)

Clever, but ugly. :? How about some slots in the top edge so the user could provide their own inlays to improve them a bit...? :wink: And a centre mark is helpful in lining the sticks up in use. I imagine accurate machining of the bottom as a straight edge would push things over the $20 price, otherwise I'd say it would be a nice dual functionality feature which ordinary aluminium angle can't provide.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (25 May 2005)

why would you want to_ buy _winding sticks? it took well under an hour to make mine a couple of years ago and they are still fine


----------



## Anonymous (25 May 2005)

MikeW":1278tj9l said:


> So what ya think? Worth the about $20 US?


They way things seem to work out that would mean they would cost £20 UK. That's more than my entire hand plane (including spokeshave) collection has cost me so far. Not worth it at that price. Sorry.


----------



## Rob Lee (25 May 2005)

Tony":31kx7ryg said:


> why would you want to_ buy _winding sticks? it took well under an hour to make mine a couple of years ago and they are still fine



Tony - 

I personally agree with both you and John... having killed the product first go around... :shock: 

But in the US market - there seems to be a large number of people for whom the price is right (and we still have rent to pay....).

We'll be re-activating the project now (the renderings were only a first pass "concept")... and will see what we can squeeze out of the price.

In many North American workshops, the winter/summer heat/humidity changes make it a bit tougher on the accuracy of wood sticks...

Cheers - 

Rob


----------



## Alf (25 May 2005)

Having bought a workbench, I'm in no position to decree when you should build and when you should buy, but for the record, no, I wouldn't buy either. On the other hand I don't think it's a bad idea for LV to make some - the online instructions would be very handy for the winding stick uninitiated. But that's probably not Rob's first thought... 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (25 May 2005)

I would buy these. My shop has no climate control and I'm in one of the worst areas as far as swings in temperature (about 140º F) and humidity (60%). I currently use aluminum angle for winding sticks, these are a nice step up.


----------



## MikeW (25 May 2005)

Hi Roger and All,

Roger, using a stable piece of wood such as Mahogany as the body with a piece of a light wood bonded to it (use 5 minute epoxy) and with a good oiling and waxing them every now and then I think you would find they stay pretty accurate.

Use the 5 minute epoxy instead of PVA glues due to the water content in the PVA. On such a small piece as a winding stick it can cause both warpage itself as well as the glue creep can actually pull the pieces out of straight.

I can see another application of the LV winding sticks. Need a 24" straight edge as a reference? The winding stick is cheaper than the LV machined al. straightedge. Two birds sort of thing.

I think as LV has the equipment to already produce these, they will have a market at least in the US. At least in the US people seem to be drawn to new widgets.

I agree with Alf that where one draws the line between bought and handmade shop devices. 

I also agree with Tony--it's too simple of a device to not just make one. If someone has wide swings in temp/humidity make it out of 18mm baltic birch and inlay the edges with contrasting woods. It'll probably last forever.

And besides, winding sticks are the type of device that is a relative measurement of judging wind in a board. Just how perfect does a pair have to be?


----------



## ydb1md (25 May 2005)

Being American, and a lover of widgets, I must say that I'll probably pick up a set of these. I was already thinking of other ways that I could use them. Also, I'd rather spend my time building projects than making jigs. The few jigs that I've made (feather boards, tenoning jig, router dado jig, etc) I like and use but I have to have a real need to make a new jig. I've wanted some winding sticks for a while but never commited to making them. Long-term stability has been one point in the back of my mind.

Some ideas for LV winding sticks' other uses:
1) slap some masking tape on one side of them and use them for story sticks

2) slap an adhesive backed fabric ruler on them and use 'em as decent straightedges / rulers
*note* they'd work better as straightedges if the filletted side of the base were on the same face as the tapered (smooth) edge of the story stick.

3) i'd also find a way to attach a small level so I'd have a nice 18" level

I'd turn 'em into versatile little pippers!


----------



## Anonymous (26 May 2005)

Rob Lee":1fthf8w1 said:


> [In many North American workshops, the winter/summer heat/humidity changes make it a bit tougher on the accuracy of wood sticks...
> 
> Cheers -
> 
> Rob



Good point Rob, hadn't considered that.


----------



## Shady (28 May 2005)

Funny how opinions/working practices differ. They look nice, and I accept the point about humidity changes etc - but I just rip a new pair at the start of any project from a suitable length of offcut, plane smooth and use black thick felt tip along the top, with a centreline mark in the middle. Throw away when board is FST, and make again when needed... Takes about 5 minutes, guarantees their condition, limbers up the plane and mind on a non-essential bit of stuff. (course, if Rob sent me a trial pair, he might then be able to use me for one of those hard sell adverts... " Yes, I am now a total convert to the LV wind-o-matic sticks - so good, I stopped making my own..." :wink: )


----------



## Rob Lee (28 May 2005)

Shady":ga381o6q said:


> (snip) Yes, I am now a total convert to the LV wind-o-matic sticks - so good, I stopped making my own..." :wink: )



Hey - I'm on your side...I make my own each time too! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

But - .... have you seen how expensive shoes for kids are??? Can't ignore all those customers that want 'em...

When we do put them in - you can be sure the write-up will say something like "you can easily make your own...."....

Cheers - 

Rob


----------



## Alf (28 May 2005)

Rob Lee":2m1xzgyj said:


> Hey - I'm on your side...I make my own each time too! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> But - .... have you seen how expensive shoes for kids are??? Can't ignore all those customers that want 'em...


Don't tell me you make your own kids shoes too? What a load of cobblers... 

<space in which to groan>

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Shady (28 May 2005)

> <space in which to groan>



Badly needed with puns like that flying around....

I know what you mean Rob - and I have no problems with that concept at all... If there's a market out there, get in before a certain TLN makes 'em in bronze with an antique looking level bubble somewhere on one.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Alf (29 May 2005)

Shady":cxbhewh4 said:


> > <space in which to groan>
> 
> 
> 
> Badly needed with puns like that flying around....


Sorry. :-#


----------



## Anonymous (30 May 2005)

Lets face it, the really nice wooden ones with the dovetail keys generate that fear of woodworking impulse!

When I can't find my wooden ones, or they aren't long enough, I use two of those aluminum drawer slides that Lee Valley sells. I feel a royalties suit coming on!


----------

